# Father kills daughter, doubting her virginity ...



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is the sort of stuff that makes women overly sensitive about men. And it wasn't so long ago when women were considered "property" in the West. This happens in many countries. This is the type of "feminism" I support, that is making sure this stuff doesn't happen, or is used as precedent for similar actions. And no, I can't go to Jordan and intervene, but it is astounding to hear this.

This is why I am glad I was, by chance, born in a Western country.

But this does not make me hate men. I believe this has to do with a lot of primal differences between men and women. How females have always been viewed in terms of male dominance, securing male genetic dominance. Men don't want women "fooling around", they want to know who their children are, want to be sure a woman is "his" alone, and this is reinforced in the family and culture.

I know many will say, that evolutionary theory I keep stressing is crap, but one's hardwired nature takes *eons* to "devolve". Men and women are DIFFERENT. But in a society where we can use laws and reason to control the destructive parts of ourselves, well there is hope.

But, as noted, I'm no idealist. How long does it take to remove something so entrenched in a particular culture?

Western culture is guilty of its own garbage as well. Not putting the West "above" this. Just again explaining the roots of current Western feminism which has gone overboard. Good intentions can be corrupted.

*Father Kills Daughter; Doubted Virginity
Updated 7:38 AM ET January 25, 2007

By SHAFIKA MATTAR

AMMAN, Jordan (AP) - A Jordanian man fatally shot his 17-year-old daughter whom he suspected of having sex despite a medical exam that proved her chastity, an official said Thursday. The man surrendered to police hours after the killing, saying he had done it for family honor.*

A state forensic pathologist, who works at the National Institute of Forensic Medicine in Amman where an autopsy was performed, said in a phone interview that the girl had run away from home several times for unknown reasons.

Weeks ago, the girl had returned home from a family protection clinic after doctors had vouched for her virginity and the father had signed a pledge not to harm her, the pathologist said on condition of anonymity due to the sensitive nature of the case.

*"The tests proved that she was a virgin," the pathologist said. The girl returned home only after her father signed a statement promising not to harm her, he added.

The father shot the girl four times in the head on Tuesday. On Wednesday, an autopsy was performed that again showed "she was still a virgin," the pathologist said.*

Authorities have not disclosed the names of the father or the daughter or even their hometown, saying only that they lived in a southern province.

*The crime is the first "honor killing" this year in Jordan, where many men consider sex out of wedlock to be an almost indelible stain on a family's reputation. On average, about 20 women in the country are killed by their relatives in such cases each year. Women have been killed for simply dating.*

Global human rights organizations have condemned such killings and appealed to King Abdullah II to put an end to them.

*In response, the government has abolished a section in the penal code that allowed for "honor" killers to get sentences as lenient as six months in prison. Instead, the government has told judges to consider honor killings on a par with other homicides, which in Jordan are punishable by up to 15 years in jail.

But attempts to introduce harsher sentences have been blocked by conservative lawmakers who argue that tougher penalties would lead to promiscuity.

Queen Rania also has called for harsher punishment for such killers.*

Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Simply: ?inhuman?


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

The only Jordanian person i know is their queen. She is really nice, seems like. In terms of protecting human rights and stuff. So she should raise her voice here definitelly.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

This reminds me of a Kentucky man who had just been married when he told his father he had killed his new bride. His father said "why did you kill her?" He replied "because she was a virgin!" His father then understood saying,"yea if she ain't good enough for her own family she sure ain't good enough for you!!". Absolutely horrible and sad too.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Good grief.
That is horrifying. Different cultures amaze me. What is considered insane in one country is almost ritual in another. He probably honestly thought he was doing the right thing. I'm not sure what's worse, that or knowing something's wrong and doing it anyway.

Is the whole Big Brother 'race row' talked about over the pond? I cannot for the life of me understand why this has got so out of hand. It is ridiculous, Jermaine Jackson referred to Jade Goody as 'white trash'. Why the hell wasn't that picked up on? I am so bored of it. She's just ignorant and a good reflection of a lot of people in this country. In any white culture actually. It happens. It's truth. Our country is just mortified at the scum we have here and have tried to make out it's just Jade Goody who is like it, and used her as an 'escapegoat' as she calls it.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

That's despicable. How do people like this sleep at night? :evil:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I simply can't fathom how a parent can do such a thing to their own child - even after they proved that she was a virgin. The father must have mental issues. It just goes to show how easily humans are conditioned in certain cultures.

And to think that this event is one of many thousands each day that fall victim to such atrocious circumstances. Us westerners are so privileged, and like Dreamer said, 'lucky'.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep that is pretty terrible.

As far as history goes, Men have kept Women supressed and kept their own Feminine sides suppressed. Why? Because the Feminine leads to the divine and we can't have free-thinking civilians walking around now can we?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

Right now it is gone to the other side. Men are oppressed and thousands are jailed because of unconstitutional laws at collecting child taxes. Men are abused and demonized by an out of control ''politically correct" system and my DP was brought on by the abuse I suffered at the hands of several corrupt women using that system.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

A terrible thing, but, unfortunately, not as rare as we think. It's happened a couple of times in this country, in my lifetime. Such people are just, well, insane/religiously indoctrinated/evil/whatever.

G-Funk - the Big Brother stuff is pretty nauseating. I agree with you in a way. We are so hysterically mortified when a white person is percieved to be racist. Jade Goody is just an incredibly stupid, incredibly arrogant, incredibly nasty piece of work, who has less intellect and tact than a sponge. But from what I saw, she isn't a racist. She's probably incapable of it. She probably doesn't even know what it means. I'm more bothered by the fact that someone like her is able to become a 'celebrity', for being a total f**k-wit, with absolutely no talent of anykind. She looks like she is. I feel sorry for her in a way. She's a pig-s**t thick nobody who everyone hates with a passion, and she doesn't even realise it. She's 'famous' for her shocking stupidity, and for giving a man a blow-job on telly.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

walkingdead said:


> Right now it is gone to the other side. Men are oppressed and thousands are jailed because of unconstitutional laws at collecting child taxes. Men are abused and demonized by an out of control ''politically correct" system and my DP was brought on by the abuse I suffered at the hands of several corrupt women using that system.


I hear you on the political correctness issue. On one hand its not cool to discriminate against women but on the other the balance has swung to the other side. You need only look in a Women's magazine like Cleo to see that men are being objectified in the same way Women have been for so long. Similarly with ads on TV for Women's sanitary wear - men are portrayed as being complete idiots with no clue.

Its similar to Aboriginals here in Australia and I am guessing African Americans in America. For example the equal opportunity laws where a company must employ a certain number of each race/sex. Its a bit like flipping the discrimination the other way. I really just wish we didn't have to have laws like that and be able to treat everyone equally.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I simply can't fathom how a parent can do such a thing to their own child - even after they proved that she was a virgin. The father must have mental issues. It just goes to show how easily humans are conditioned in certain cultures.
> 
> And to think that this event is one of many thousands each day that fall victim to such atrocious circumstances. Us westerners are so privileged, and like Dreamer said, 'lucky'.


It really is unimaginable.

3098


----------

